# White fungus in betta log?



## k2ofcu (Feb 5, 2011)

Just noticed that I have white fungus growing (or so I think it's fungus) in my bud's betta log.
(pics if needed).

It's white & fuzzy, & I suspect it might be food related (he only will eat flakes - & my bad for not rinsing the log out after every feeding, but have tried to not disturb things). 
Am doing twice weekly water changes (we're just establishing the cycle for a few weeks now).

Should I clean the log- or is this a good thing (can't imagine!)?

Thanks for helping this still newbie!


----------



## k2ofcu (Feb 5, 2011)

Also-
pH = 8
ammonia = 1 ppm
nitrite =0 ppm
nitrate = 0 ppm

Thanks!


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

Weird, I usually see this white fuzz on new driftwood but never a fake one. From my experience, it goes away on it's own and it is rather harmless.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What kind of testing products are you using and what kind and how much dechlorinator and have you tested your source water for ammonia....I ask because of your ammonia reading of 1ppm...I recommended that you make water changes until the ammonia is 0.25ppm or less...0ppm is ideal with livestock in the tank, however, depending on your dechlorinator it may be ammonium and not ammonia and nothing to worry about...how is the Betta acting?

Is this real wood log or fake wood-generally on real wood it would be harmless and resolve on its own...if it is fake and related to leftover food this can be harmful and needs to be clean up.

Pics would be helpful....


----------



## k2ofcu (Feb 5, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> What kind of testing products are you using and what kind and how much dechlorinator and have you tested your source water for ammonia....


Api freshwater test kit
Tetra bettasafe
Source water tested 0 ppm for ammonia (had checked that before)



Oldfishlady said:


> I ask because of your ammonia reading of 1ppm...I recommended that you make water changes until the ammonia is 0.25ppm or less...0ppm is ideal with livestock in the tank, however, depending on your dechlorinator it may be ammonium and not ammonia and nothing to worry about...how is the Betta acting?


Acting just fine- frisky even. Follows me as I enter the room- communes with the beagles when they check him out in the tank (everyone is safe!)





Oldfishlady said:


> Is this real wood log or fake wood-generally on real wood it would be harmless and resolve on its own...if it is fake and related to leftover food this can be harmful and needs to be clean up.


Fake wood - here's the link:
http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Floating-Betta-Log/dp/B0027ITKBS




Oldfishlady said:


> Pics would be helpful....


Am working on them- they didn't take with enough detail. In the meantime- they are spots (seemingly located where flakes fell inside the log)- are white and fuzzy. 

Also (fwiw): have Imagine BioModules inserted in the Whisper 10 filter (along with the black biosponge & regular carbon filter cartridge) - just in case that matters.
Also have some biosponge which I obtained from our local fish store (reputable) (obtained to facilitate cycle).

Should I wash the log in water with aquarium salt (read somewhere that it could kill fungus)?

Thanks so much!


----------



## k2ofcu (Feb 5, 2011)

Also - I just added an airstone (with very low flow- stepped down with a gang valve setup) for a little more aeration - for good or for bad.

Just trying to give all details! 

Also- would be changing water more frequently, but it takes time (at least overnight) for the gallons to come to room temp (as I use cold tap water). Should I go with warmer water from the tap (& not have it stand as long?- thought that cold water has more dissolved oxygen/less impurities from pipes).

Again-on behalf of my Fred Nancois & my tank- THANKS!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would get the fungus food looking stuff cleaned out...the bacteria that it creates can be harmful to the livestock.....and to get your ammonia level to 0.25ppm or lower before it affect the Betta fins....(ideal 0ppm ammonia)

Edit-let your tap run for a minute and then regulate the temp to match your tank water add dechlorinator and use.....


----------



## k2ofcu (Feb 5, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> I would get the fungus food looking stuff cleaned out...the bacteria that it creates can be harmful to the livestock.....and to get your ammonia level to 0.25ppm or lower before it affect the Betta fins....(ideal 0ppm ammonia)
> 
> Edit-let your tap run for a minute and then regulate the temp to match your tank water add dechlorinator and use.....


Will do! - thanks so much!
Am running the water right now! 

So- instead of one 50% change, I should just keep doing so (remove, refill, mix, text) until I get a reading of 0.25 ppm (with Fred removed to a safety bowl, yes?)

THANKS!


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

I think I know what you are talking about, it's almost cotton-like or can be compared to a dandelion? I read online that its due to overfeeding and it said to do water changes and use a gravel vac to remove excess food particles.


----------



## k2ofcu (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep- did all of the above (cleaned the log, etc.) but now I've got a pH problem (ammonia is down but pH is up (???)).
I've started another thread on it (Help- In midst of water change- ammonia down, pH up) (or similar title!)

Am worried because I'd like to get him back into the tank tonight but am afraid to take him from a pH of 7.4(in his holding quart)( was 7.8-8.0 in the tank) to a pH of 8.2-8.4 (purple under high pH test API!)


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Have you been adding chemical to altar the pH?


----------



## Torat (Dec 22, 2010)

Does it look like that?

I kept getting that over and over again on that stretch of airtubing. I'd have to wipe it every few days. I gave up on it, replaced the airline tubing, and haven't had the fungus stuff come back since.

I had a similar situation with MY betta log on the INSIDE of the log. I put 'er in a bleach solution, scrubbed 'er up good, then boiled water for the log and rinsed rinsed rinsed with it. You have to let the water cool a little or it melts, and give it "breaks" or the log melts. Haven't had a recurrence.


----------



## k2ofcu (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for the kind responses! 

No pH amendments added- I had a feeling that the 'tincture of time' (and a bit of heat, & aeration from an airstone) would be helpful, and it was. 
Long story short-the pH is now at 7.4 (one entire unit down!?!?) from last night.
Am actually happy about that as it had been normally ~ pH=8.

Am befuddled about the ammonia- I really did a vigorous agitation & removal of debris from the gravel (though I did not wash anything under tap) and several (2+ at 50%) water changes, yet my ammonia increased per this AM's reading.

Ammonia last night was 0.25ppm; is now 0.5ppm (what the [email protected]?!!). 
Temp is 78-80F.

Could the bacteria still resident on (relatively new) aquarium fixtures/decor/filter media still be that productive for ammonia? (No fixtures were washed in tap- only in old tank water) (or SHOULD I be washing some of this stuff to decrease the ammonia production load?)

_I'm guessing that yet another water change is in our future?_ (it's ok, I'm game! - anything for Fred!- but I really did an aggressive change last night and am impressed with the productivity! lol (it can't just be Fred! lol)

I did clean the log by:
1) removing it from the tank
2) physically wiping it down with a clean disposable paper towel (wiped off gross debris)
3) soaking it in a warm solution of clean dechlorinated water & aquarium salt (1 T /gallon) for ~15 minutes
4) rinsing with tap water 
5) soaked the log again ~10-15 minutes (to leach out any absorbed/adsorbed salt) in clean dechlorinated water. 

I choose this method because I read that the salt could be effective against ich (so figured it couldn't hurt here and may be preemptive).
I also knew that the salinity of the water could be effective against bacteria/fungus (lyse bacterial/fungal cell walls by movement of cell water out of the cells in order to achieve balance (cell water moves to the salty water to try to dilute it), thereby killing the dehydrated cells. 
I also figured that the salt water would not likely damage the synthetic material of the log (just an opinion). 
We'll see if anything grows back! 

Thanks!


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

That is interesting because I own two of those logs with one being in an unfiltered tank. I do take mine out on every water change and I rinse it down. I do not scrub it because the paint peels off - watch out for that. Both of my logs have the paint peeling issues.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Good that you figured out the pH....once de-gassed it usually will drop unless something in the tank is causing it.....

The ammonia-I couldn't find much on the dechlorinator you are using to see if it has a binders for ammonia....I think they all do since chloramine is a type of ammonia and my thought with that is- you are seeing ammonium and not ammonia since the testing products can't tell the difference....I know several dechlorinator will cause this skewed result but usually within 24h you can get correct readings.....especially since you don't have ammonia in the source water......and it hard to believe that one fish is creating that much ammonia in such a short time....what size tank...again.....and its filtered....correct.....and he is not showing any adverse reaction to that ammonia level...right......nothing in the substrate that could have died like a snail or something......just tossing out ideas....lol......decaying food can cause ammonia spikes.....


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Remove the substrate and rule that out you think??


----------



## k2ofcu (Feb 5, 2011)

demonr6 said:


> That is interesting because I own two of those logs with one being in an unfiltered tank. I do take mine out on every water change and I rinse it down. I do not scrub it because the paint peels off - watch out for that. Both of my logs have the paint peeling issues.


Yep!-noticed the possibility of peeling paint (just a few flecks thus far) which is why I was conservative with the cleaning. 
I think I may well just do a preemptive wipedown and maybe even a salt soak (with rinsing!) each time....


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Although I don't think or hope this would be it.. can you set up the log with treated water similar to your current set up and check for ammonia? I don't want to assume the log and peeling paint could cause it but..


----------



## k2ofcu (Feb 5, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Good that you figured out the pH....once de-gassed it usually will drop unless something in the tank is causing it.....


Yeah, was a little panicky last night as it was late and didn't want to venture forth to see what department store fish depts. had for pH adjustment. Would have likely just gone the distilled water route. However, I believe that it's far better to have a pH problem in the basic direction than in the acidic direction (so I do realize that it could have been worse!):blueyay:


Oldfishlady said:


> The ammonia-I couldn't find much on the dechlorinator you are using to see if it has a binders for ammonia....I think they all do since chloramine is a type of ammonia and my thought with that is- you are seeing ammonium and not ammonia since the testing products can't tell the difference....I know several dechlorinator will cause this skewed result but usually within 24h you can get correct readings.....especially since you don't have ammonia in the source water......and it hard to believe that one fish is creating that much ammonia in such a short time....


Ok- here we go- Tetra BettaSafe contains:
sodium hydroxymethane sulfinate
polyvinylpyrollidones
organic hydrocolloids 
organic chelating compounds




Oldfishlady said:


> what size tank...again.....and its filtered....correct.....and he is not showing any adverse reaction to that ammonia level...right......nothing in the substrate that could have died like a snail or something......just tossing out ideas....lol......decaying food can cause ammonia spikes.....


Fred's been the only resident (and is a small crowntail to boot), so no dead snails, etc.
More food in the gravel than I expected (agitated it a LOT & had it filter cycle /strongly aerate for a good hour+ without Fred)- plan to get a small cory or two (but it's a 6 gallon tank so am being conservative, and I don't think we've completely cycled either).

Suspect that the tank is still trying to be established- have not really seen nitrites/nitrates ever spike (fwiw).

Then again- it's a 
6 gallon tank (Tetra Water Wonders)
Whisper 10i(?) internal filter (can handle up to 10gallons)
bioceramics added to the filter (to provide biofilter substrate)
supplemental aeration (airstone+ separate pump & gang valve) available (just added), but only used intermittently (too strong at full strength, used for a few hours at a time at a low flow & turned off overnight - but the degassing does seem to help pull down the pH (as stated above )

Thanks!


----------



## k2ofcu (Feb 5, 2011)

demonr6 said:


> Remove the substrate and rule that out you think??


Had contemplated that, but was using it to establish /expedite cycling. It's never even given readings for nitrites/nitrates yet. (only ammonia).


----------



## k2ofcu (Feb 5, 2011)

demonr6 said:


> Although I don't think or hope this would be it.. can you set up the log with treated water similar to your current set up and check for ammonia? I don't want to assume the log and peeling paint could cause it but..


Interesting idea- will consider doing that though I really can't duplicate the setup (could remove it, test the tank, put it back in, test the tank).

Hope it's not the culprit- because:
Boy does he love his betta log! lol It sits in a corner, and he sidles up next to the top of it at night (uses it as a 'betta leaf' to rest near the surface, sandwiching himself between the glass and the log curve up near the surface).

Thanks for all of the great ideas!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I was just looking at my new betta log and saw the exact same thing. It was like a fuzzy carpet on the bottom inside of it. I can't believe I didn't see it until now. I know I clean up any left over pellets when I feed and my water params are pretty much perfect, and I've only had this a week. (i just finished cleaning it with scalding hot water and a gentle scrub down).

Maybe there is something in the betta logs that more or less encourages fungus growth?


----------



## k2ofcu (Feb 5, 2011)

JKfish said:


> I was just looking at my new betta log and saw the exact same thing. It was like a fuzzy carpet on the bottom inside of it. I can't believe I didn't see it until now. I know I clean up any left over pellets when I feed and my water params are pretty much perfect, and I've only had this a week. (i just finished cleaning it with scalding hot water and a gentle scrub down).
> 
> Maybe there is something in the betta logs that more or less encourages fungus growth?


Well, golly- I feel better if this is even happening to someone with experience, too! ;-)
Yep- your description was right on the mark - I did a physical wiping out of the log and soaked it in a salt solution (followed by a dechlorinated water soak).

I too wonder if there is something @ the log? -but my goodness my boy LOVES his! lol


----------



## k2ofcu (Feb 5, 2011)

JKfish said:


> I was just looking at my new betta log and saw the exact same thing. It was like a fuzzy carpet on the bottom inside of it. I can't believe I didn't see it until now. I know I clean up any left over pellets when I feed and my water params are pretty much perfect, and I've only had this a week. (i just finished cleaning it with scalding hot water and a gentle scrub down).
> 
> Maybe there is something in the betta logs that more or less encourages fungus growth?


You know, I just went back to look at my log and DARN IT ALL- the fuzzy stuff is back!
More diffuse, not as concentrated, but IT'S BACK!
Sigh- will take it out and try the hot water treatment- what the heck?!?!?!?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't know about you, but I'd rather not risk killing my fish if that stuff it toxic. If it grows back again, I'll try soaking it in a vinegar solution then soaking in hot water several times. If that doesn't do it and I find more again, I'm going to return it and complain to the company. While my betta likes it, I'm not sure it was worth the money. I mean, it's already chipping paint, and it's growing disgusting fungus. 10 dollars should get me better than that.


----------



## k2ofcu (Feb 5, 2011)

JKfish said:


> I don't know about you, but I'd rather not risk killing my fish if that stuff it toxic. If it grows back again, I'll try soaking it in a vinegar solution then soaking in hot water several times. If that doesn't do it and I find more again, I'm going to return it and complain to the company. While my betta likes it, I'm not sure it was worth the money. I mean, it's already chipping paint, and it's growing disgusting fungus. 10 dollars should get me better than that.


Agreed- even still have the box folded up (and the receipt in a monthly expenses folder).
Wonder if an email to ZooMed (?) (manufacturer) would get very far?


----------



## k2ofcu (Feb 5, 2011)

http://zoomed.com/cm/company-information/customer-service.html

Here's the customer service page (there is a link for Email us, etc.). 

I sent a conciliatory email (because, hey, Fred loves this thing and maybe they just had a bad batch? - though we all bought them from all over...hmmm)- and I hope they help us!

Crossed fingers!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Augh, I can't find the box! I think I threw it away!  Ah well, maybe it'll stop molding?

Thanks for the link, I'm going to have to email them and hope and pray they reply.


----------

